
FBI employees, entrusted with stopping computer crimes, commit them too - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/fbi-employees-entrusted-with-stopping-computer-crimes-commit-them-too/
======
MaysonL
Of course, this is the petty personal misconduct. It doesn't include the more
troubling official actions, such as coordinating the multi-city crackdown on
the Occupy movement.

~~~
jmspring
From my experience, the Occupy movement was quite regional. The city I live
in, the typical anarchist crowd joined with the homeless need a place to camp
crowd which resulted in about an acre of city park land closed for a number of
weeks to clean up all the human waste and drug residue.

Maybe there was done big city coordination, but in my small, coastal, liberal,
college town, it was all about the typical antisocial crowd pushing more of
the same.

The added secret sauce were the meth, heroin, and other tweakers that joined
in.

Clearly a product of The Man. I mean governments colluding.

~~~
loeg
While your satire is super clever, I think it is misdirected. OP is talking
about the coordinated country-wide _crackdown_ [0] on OWS (likely coordinated
to kill media interest), not about the OWS folks themselves. The FBI
coordinated take-down plans with local police, DHS, and big banks. That much
seems pretty clear.

[0]: [http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/dec/29/fbi-
coor...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/dec/29/fbi-coordinated-
crackdown-occupy)

~~~
GHFigs
_The FBI coordinated take-down plans with local police, DHS, and big banks.
That much seems pretty clear._

If you read carefully, you'll see that that's actually an insinuation made by
the organization that filed the FOIA request, not something they actually
proved. The actual documents they produced only show that various
organizations within and outside of the FBI communicated about OWS at various
times.

There's nothing inherently unusual or nefarious about this -- those
organizations are in communication _all the time_ on any number of topics.
That a nationwide mass protest movement often targeted specifically at banks
and speckled with anarchist overtones happened to be a topic discussed by a
nationwide security organization is...not actually that surprising. It would
actually be more surprising, and troubling, if they hadn't known or
communicating anything about OWS at all.

------
panacea
To my mind, being a hypocrite is up there as one of the worst character traits
a person or organisation can possess. It's one of the few things that actually
produces an emotional response of anger from me. I wonder why that is?

~~~
InclinedPlane
Hypocrisy is fundamentally hard to avoid, it's almost a universal human trait.
I think the bigger problem is absolutism when it's not justified.

~~~
panacea
Isn't absolutism often the root cause of hypocrisy? As in the stereotypical
closeted homosexual lawmaker pushing for discriminatory laws based on absolute
religious beliefs.

------
niggler
Reminds me of the RIAA caught pirating: [http://torrentfreak.com/riaa-someone-
else-is-pirating-throug...](http://torrentfreak.com/riaa-someone-else-is-
pirating-through-out-ip-addresses-111221/)

